# Is Vacuuming a Computer Bad, and if so can you PROVE it ?



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't like discovering that something I've believed in is false, aka "urban legend", etc... so recently when someone here tells me that vacuuming a computer is bad because it can generate static electricity my little "BS" flag started waving.I surfed around and found a few places online that caution you not do this, but it seems like everyone is just repeating what "they" say. One post said a "customer fried their computer", but then customers generally don't know squat about what does what to computers, otherwise they wouldn't be paying people to fix them.Is this "Mythbusters" territory ?Please not the title of the thread includes the word "prove" aka proof, not anecdotal evidence or a strongly held belief.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Well if you find that alot of others are saying dont, I wouldn't

You run the risk of touching components with a piece of plastic that does cause static electricity. which will fry components. 

My suggestion.....Compressed air either can or a regular air compressor. Some use q-tips for fins on heatsinks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Agreed, anything that can run the risk of causing static is harmfull to electrical components why chance it when there is alternatives. Its also my believe thru years of experiance that poorly handled parts especially motherboards fail prematurely


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

The plastic that is used in the manufactoring of the vacume hose and nosals is known to conduct static electricity and will fry any componet in the pc if it touches anything inside the pc. I wouldn't run that risk even through you have done it there is a chance of building up that charge that could kill your pc. As my fellow team mate said "It's better to use a can of compressed air"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

plenty specially made for the job

http://www.nextag.com/computer-vacuum/stores-html

http://www.computerhope.com/cleaning.htm


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

So essentially, you would rather take a chance of frying one or more components using a plain-jane Vacuum cleaner, take the chance of frying something more valuable than a 5 dollar can of air, just on simple principle. I mean, you may go through your entire life and never actually destroy a component, but if it does happen and you fry that wicked awesome 400 dollar video card, you're gonna feel real silly. You want proof, go look up what static electricity is. You want fact? Go watch a video on ESD-induced damage. In The meantime, I'm going to use my can of air and or Air compressor, and point and laugh when your stuff starts failing.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

From the computerhope link submitted by dai:




> Motherboard cleaning
> 
> Why? Dust and especially particles of cigarette smoke can build up and corrode circuitry causing various problems such as computer lockups
> 
> ...


I use compressed air and always will.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As above. Static electricity is not a myth.


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

Why risk it?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think mythbusters did an episode about pvc pipeing and static electricity but they were trying to make some thing explode. But they did prove that the pvc plastic can conduct electricity in small amounts, not enough to make a sawdust filled room explode but still enough to short out pc componets.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I spent 4 years working in the finishing department at CF Martin Guitar. There is a reason they spent 10,000+ USD on specially manufactured vacuums for the booths and for wet/dry storage.

Here is a link written by a gentleman who cleaned his computer with a vacuum cleaner.

An excerpt from electrostatics.net Link to original page


> Shocks when using the vacuum cleaner
> When dust travels in the air sucked through a vacuum cleaner it impacts on the pipe walls and other internal parts. These impacts generate static charges on the particles and on the pipe walls. If these parts are made from plastics or other insulating materials they can charge up and give static shocks. Rotating parts such as carpet beaters can also charge up through rubbing action. If the suction pipe has a metal coil and is not earthed, this can charge up and give quite an energetic spark.
> 
> If there are flammable vapours (for example solvent fumes) present, these sparks could cause a fire or explosion risk. In larger vacuum cleaners (above about 1 m3) if the dust can give a flammable atmosphere, there may be a risk of fire or explosion in the dust collector.
> ...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I do not use canned air.....only air from my compressor (after the tank has been drained of any condensation). If need be, I can fire up an antique medical air compressor.....lotsa pressure but is restricted for airflow (came from a dentist's office....:grin.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use canned air and a paintbrush. Some canned air makes are not very good as they use pressure and some sort of fluid which aint good for the pc. I always use one that is just pressure.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

A couple of years back, i turned my computer off and opened it up to clean it, after 10-15 mins with the vaccum cleaner allover the Mobo+graphic/soundcards/RAM, I put it together only to find that we *sound* wasnt working anylonger. Later on I found the whole soundcard was out, call it what you want but I'm pretty sure Mr.Static came for a visit!
















All I need:1angel:


----------



## bradwyle (Sep 26, 2010)

Use your vacuum to collect the dust. Locate it just above the open case, or near a opening like the fan. Then use a blast of air to blow off the dust directing it toward the operating vacuum. I use the removed case cover to partly cover or limit the opening size. This helps contain, and direct the dust. The dust is then sucked into the vacuum, and not out in the air to be breaded, or sucked into another computer.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use a grounded shop vac and can feel static if it's present. Overall I just it for gently cleaning of large dust bunnies as it's far more efficient. For detail work a makeup brush and paintbrush come in next.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I take the Motherboard right out and all 3 case fans and go outside, use a non-static paint brush and canned compressed air. Also take the Cpu fan off and blow it out and the heatsink fins then use a q-tip to clean the fan blades. I do the same for my graphics card too. With everything out of the case I shop vac the case.


----------

